# The Tom Miller Buck...



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

have you guys seen this beast yet??? check it out...

http://www.fishingbuddy.com/sites/wmuth/profilepage2.html


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

they say he is the new pope and young record for nd if it all works out...

I don't know what is going on, but North Dakota is really starting to get some huge deer... there is no getting around it...


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Is there a category for velvet stage??


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah there is a velvet category....

check out the site...

http://www.ndbowhunters.org


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I know there has always been corn and sunny's in ND, but these days i think there is alot more of it. And hunting sunny's and corn is not easy hunting, so a buck can grow pretty big in there. I think those big smart bucks know which crops to hide in for the season. Just my two cents! Porbably worth like 1 cent to you guys but, cool


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, that is a good point... I know there has always been some really good bucks in nd, but to be honest i don't think the very biggest bucks ever really get killed most of the time... But for whatever reason the genetics seem to be getting better in some areas of the state.. Now if people would just let them grow up we would have quite a deal...


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

totally agree littlegreenman...
the key to true trophy deer is QDM...but i don't think we wanna get into that...or do we??? :lol:

kase


----------

